# never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags.....



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

i originally come from the sport truck scene. i used to have a 98 silverado that i built from the ground up. lay'd frame on 22's, cut and fabbed for 24's. caddy front and tails, engine driven compressor, 4-5gal tanks under the bed, 1/2" lines, 8-3/8" valves, 200psi pressure switch, 10" monster c-notch, refabbed front lower control arms, 4link w/cantiever and watts link in the rear.... blah blah...








































as close to the bag as possible...








engine driven compressor.. pumps 9.52 CFM, refills my 20gals from 175psi to 200psi in a little over 1min.








i sold my truck earlier this year cuz hawaii has stupid laws and i got busted by the department of transportation.. ill build another one day soon... 90-00 chevy crew cab dually, bag is on 24's and use these bags in the rear...








normal size bag on the right, slam specialties re82. on the left is a military trailer air bag...


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

here s 2000 gs300 i bagged earlier ths year. simple set-up on air runners, nothing special. uses paddle switches which is weak... 1/4" air lines, old school thomas compressor. maxed out the camber in the rear to fit 19x10 +5, fronts are 19x9 +15. everything is hdden in the spare tire area.. sorry, no pics of the air management...
































thats my red VIP'd LS400 in the background, not bagged on coilovers. also sold...
















and thats my other VIP project, 95 q45 with nissan president conversion.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

my friends 93 LS400 i bagged last year on universal air suspension. totally forgot what the set-up was, but it had tokico struts, 5gal tank, 2 viair 480c, and with my first set of 19" AME's
































sitting pretty with another 93 LS400 with junction produce from head to toe also bagged on UAS.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

yet another LS400 but a 95 i bagged about a month ago... also on UAS, KYB struts, 5gal tank, 8-1/2" valves, 3/8" lines, 2 viair 400c compressors, all in the spare tire area hidden out of sight.
i cant find pics of the finish product but it was something like this, all mounted on partical board.
































next to my A3


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

my old 91 LS400, modified stock air suspension. wired in my own controller, max camber sitting on discontinued fabulous profound dish 19x9 +10, 19x10 -2.
























took forever to air up cuz the compressor pumps air into the bag directly...


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

my current rides are my 95 infiniti q45 with a nissan president conversion front and rear. 19" weds bazreia sitting on cut springs. no bolt in air suspension kits out there so i gotta build my own air struts using kits from airlift company, easystreet...








and my 2006 audi a3. was going to bag it, but opted from ksport coilovers because i actually bought it for my girlfriend. so far its got coilovers, eurosport turbo-back exhaust. waiting on KF cold air intake, 18" euroline DHs.








thanks for looking everyone....

















_Modified by mista808 at 11:49 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

Welcome, quite a few nice toys you've had there, I really like the truck!








And what's up with the DOT laws in HI? What'd they bust you for?


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (Capt. Obvious)*

Thanks, I really miss my truck....
Well, we got this thing called recon.. short for reconstruction. Any modification made to a vehicle has to go thru a separate state inspection to ensure it is safe for road use. Over the years, they have calmed down. You used to need to get recon for aftermarket exhaust, rims larger than 2" over stock, and lowered or lifted. Now its just modified suspension, lowered or lifted BUT depending on the inspector, he might measure 12" from the ground to the bottom of the front plate and/or 22" from the ground to the center of the headlight, blah blah..... now its just suspension mods cuzdifferent cars will have different measurements.
My truck was too modified and at the time they weren't passing air suspension. My my truck was lay'd out in front of my work. 5% tint, 20% down the front windshield. People were calling in reporting my truck. And one day the head state inspector paid my shop a visit. Stripped my safety inspection stickers, red flagged my truck, suspended from work for 2 weeks, BUT didn't have to pay a $1000 fine... hawaii dot laws suck......


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (mista808)*

dam you are what i call a AIR HEAD







dig the sh*t out of those vip's.It took some time for that stlye to come over here but there's nothing like it .Pretty soon every one will have one.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: never posted in here. not a euro, but it has bags..... (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Mmmmm..... President. my buddy has three. haha. sick rides!




_Modified by crazymoforz at 6:27 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## krewlight (Mar 31, 2008)

sucks to have your truck red flagged. i got recon on my gti with just springs first, then i bagged it. haha


----------

